# weight - anyone with the same issue?



## charlottelw (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought I would share on here to see if anyone else was the same as I was. 

I came as a expat to Hong Kong a couple of years back and was feeling really excited with all the exquisite foods and dinning around. It wasn't too long until my weight was piling on with all the dinner meetings I had to attend. Though I never thought it was too much of a problem until my knees eventually were not able to hold up my weight and was starting to be in pain. I was referred by a friend of mine to see this dietitian, thankfully she was fluent in english which was a bonus for me, and she had helped me to loss weight healthily and slowly so I would not suffer from all the side effects as if I had chosen to do slimming pills. 

I am not 3 months into her program and have lost 23 pounds already. Feeling much lighter, easier to breath, knee pains have now seem much less and also feeling more confident in myself. 

So was seeing if anyone was the same as me with weight piling on since moving here. Would like to discuss more on here to keep my diet motivation up! 
20 more pounds to go !


----------



## maggiehawkins (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi there I wanna share with you some tips too
Recently I joined a weight losing group with various activities and diet without feeling pain! Gosh it was like a mercy to me 
Im not a real fatty but I still wanna lose some pounds and I try eating less in one of my meals a day

/////// advertising not permitted.....link removed////////


----------



## KevT (Jul 14, 2013)

23 pounds in 3 months! Nice!
Should consider doing resistance training as well while losing weight, if you haven't started yet. ; )


----------



## Annajojo (Jun 28, 2013)

woww...that is encouraging know the good result. 

I start a programme a month ago, attend a 10 times programme of "cupping" by a therapist, mainly on my front body, around my belly, arms, thighs and calf...that helps to kill appetite. 

I am not good at follow diet suggestion, but to be honest, i do eat less of rice. Still have 6 times to go to finish this programme, I hope I could lose 20 pounds eventually.

Wink!!! Lololo


----------



## LaowaiLulu (Jan 1, 2015)

I moved to HK a month ago and already gained 7 pounds lol.... Too much roasted duck and dim sum and pork belly ***wipes drool*** and goose and endless, delicious, greasy, GLORIOUS street food from hidden alleys and carts of somewhat questionable hygiene selling morsels of pure pleasure.

Without exaggeration, it's inevitable to be always hungry here. Food is everywhere, with its smell grabbing you by the nostrils and dragging you into holes in the wall on every street. I just went to Sham Shui Po looking for electronics and ended up wandering into -yet another- street food paradise. WE ARE DOOMED.


----------

